# Blackened Redfish,  Grilled Shrimp Scampi, and ABT's  (Under the Sea entry)



## mike5051 (May 26, 2017)

This is the process for my throwdown entry:

Blackened Redfish: Olive oil, lemon juice, crushed red pepper, parsley, cayenne and black pepper.  Marinate the filet for 15 minutes.













redfish.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Fire grilled over hickory 













red on the pit.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Ready for the plate













red plate.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Grilled Shrimp Scampi:

Marinate jumbo shrimp in olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, parsley and pepper for 30 minutes.  Grill over medium heat grill for 2-3 minutes per side.













shrimp on the pit.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017


















flipped.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Ready to plate













shrimp plate.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Crawfish & Andouille ABT's

Peeled and cleaned crawfish from my own boil...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















crawfish.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Chopped andoulli , not homemade  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















andouille.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Stuffing: crawfish, andouille, and shredded cheddar jack













stuffing.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






I added the membranes and seeds to the stuffing for the ABT's and wrapped them with bacon.













stuffed.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






On the WSM for 2.5 hrs at 250 -275.  Wait until the bacon is crispy.













abt's.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Corn!  Nuff said!













corn.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Here's the plate!  It was my dinner plate that night!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















plate.jpg



__ mike5051
__ May 26, 2017






Thanks for looking everyone!

Mike


----------



## myownidaho (May 26, 2017)

Wow. I would scarf down everything on that plate. I like the addition of corn to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2017)

Dang, nice thread & cook Mike !   That all looks real tasty.   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

Mike Found it 

That all looks great I could eat Sea Food a few times a week Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2017)

Your entry was fantastic!

Point worthy for sure!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Wow. I would scarf down everything on that plate. I like the addition of corn to make you feel better about yourself.


Thanks MOI!  I didn't even realize the corn was healthy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Dang, nice thread & cook Mike ! That all looks real tasty.


Thanks WHB!  I appreciate it!

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Mike Found it
> 
> That all looks great I could eat Sea Food a few times a week Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!  Very much appreciated!  My better half lives on seafood, boiling a sack of crawfish as we speak.  29 lbs for me and my lady, The neighbors think I'm having a party!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Your entry was fantastic!
> 
> Point worthy for sure!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al!  Are you a seafood lover?  I am not sure if I've seen threads from you with seafood.  I am truly jealous of your location!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Found it
> ...


Mike no one by me carries live mud bugs,I like to boil my own 

Richie


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2017)

Looks tasty!Thumbs Up


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Wow. I would scarf down everything on that plate. I like the addition of corn to make you feel better about yourself.


Thanks MOI!  I didn't realize the corn added a healthy aspect to the plate!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks b-one!  It was quite good!

Mike


----------

